# Vektoren für Bewegung für eine 2D-Simulation



## Furtano (3. Jan 2014)

Hi,

ich möchte eine Ameisensimulation schreiben, in der sich die Ameisen auf einem 2D-Feld frei bewegen können.
Die Ameisen sollen später wenn sie in eine Richtung gehen, in einer Art Sinus-Kurve laufen und die Umgebung "absuchen".

Ich kenne mich mit Vektoren nur sehr wenig aus.
Ich nehme mal an ich muss das mit Vektoren lösen.
Habt ihr ne gute Erklärung / Tutorial?

ps: ich programmiere in C++ aber ich finde das Java Forum hier schöner .

Danke und LG,
Furtano


----------



## TheSorm (3. Jan 2014)

naja eig brauchst du keine vectoren ?! du must nur die y bzw die x variabkle an einem konstant verändertem wert mit einer sin kurve laufen lassen. zb so


```
x -= 1; // x startet am rechten rand des bildschirms und das objekt bewegt sich stetig nach links
y=  Math.sin(x); // hier wird y anhand des sinus wertes von x berechnet.
```


```
y=    100+ Math.sin(x*0.01) * 40); // um die länge und die geschwindigkeit des kurvenganges     //anzupassen kanst du auch noch andere werte mit einabaun
```


statt in abhängigkeit von x kanst du es auch in abhängigkeit von der zeit machen.


----------



## Furtano (3. Jan 2014)

Hi was aber wenn die Sinus Kurve rotiert dargestellt werden soll, also die ameise in eine andere Richtung läuft.

Mit der Funktion sin(x) bekomme ich ja nur die Sinuskurve von Links nach rechts.


----------



## TheSorm (4. Jan 2014)

naja also an sich must du nur entweder endern das dan die sin(y) kurve gemacht wirt und y-- bzw y++ genommen wirt oder halt sin(x) und x++ statt x--


----------

